# New Trout regs for western Florida panhandle



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

I fish Port St Joe. Thanks for letting us know...Guess reducing the limits for this year did not work.


----------



## B8duncan (Aug 15, 2019)

No, they had already planned on closing Specs in Feb at the same time as when they made the limit reduction change.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Guess i'll be fishing in Alabama next weekend.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

TravHale said:


> Guess i'll be fishing in Alabama next weekend.


Why not drive a few more miles to LA? 25 fish limit. 12" min.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

TrojanBob said:


> Why not drive a few more miles to LA? 25 fish limit. 12" min.


It's a kayak trip and the AL Gulf Coast is my home stomping ground. Was hoping to kayak/camp in Florida, but I'm also looking to bring some meat home. LA is a bit daunting from a kayak..


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

TrojanBob said:


> Why not drive a few more miles to LA? 25 fish limit. 12" min.


 And this is why Louisiana doesn't typically have big trout except for the Chandeleurs.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Zika said:


> And this is why Louisiana doesn't typically have big trout except for the Chandeleurs.


I agree. Imagine what would happen if LA increased the the slot to say 14" and decreased the limit to 15. A civil war would break out!

The trout in my avatar was caught at Lake Pontchartrain, and per my guide (Cami Cakes from IG) was HUGE, so she had to take a picture. From fishing TX and FL, I thought it was decent sized. We did get our 25 per man limit in about 2 hours.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Zika said:


> And this is why Louisiana doesn't typically have big trout except for the Chandeleurs.


That's funny you should say that. The other day we were poling around a dock and we spied what we thought was a school of big redfish, but as they got closer to us, we realized they weren't big reds but a school of monster trout. I would love to post a pic but they didn't cooperate.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

TrojanBob said:


> I agree. Imagine what would happen if LA increased the the slot to say 14" and decreased the limit to 15. A civil war would break out!
> 
> The trout in my avatar was caught at Lake Pontchartrain, and per my guide (Cami Cakes from IG) was HUGE, so she had to take a picture. From fishing TX and FL, I thought it was decent sized. We did get our 25 per man limit in about 2 hours.


 Yes, Lakes Ponchartrain and Borgne would be the other exceptions, but still not huge compared to other spots. 



Padre said:


> That's funny you should say that. The other day we were poling around a dock and we spied what we thought was a school of big redfish, but as they got closer to us, we realized they weren't big reds but a school of monster trout. I would love to post a pic but they didn't cooperate.



I've run into the same type schools of trout 3X this winter. Spooked several the other day but one gliding away would have pushed 30 inches. They don't get that big by being stupid.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

TrojanBob said:


> ......The trout in my avatar was caught at Lake Pontchartrain, and per my guide (Cami Cakes from IG) was HUGE, so she had to take a picture.


Okay....I need a show of hands. How many of y’all googled “fishing guide Cami Cakes?”


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

georgiadrifter said:


> Okay....I need a show of hands. How many of y’all googled “fishing guide Cami Cakes?”


Suprised you needed to. She is kinda of a big deal on the IG for her inshore fishing skills and experience.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone know what the thought process of only closing it for a month?
From my observations it seems they spawn more in spring time early summer( I could be wrong though).


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

texasag07 said:


> Anyone know what the thought process of only closing it for a month?
> From my observations it seems they spawn more in spring time early summer( I could be wrong though).


When I lived in PC the trout got pummeled during the late winter, gathered in deep holes in creeks, and parts of waterway, easy picking for a 1/4 oz jig/grub.
It wasn’t uncommon to see 5-6 boats on every deep creek bend..


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Newman said:


> When I lived in PC the trout got pummeled during the late winter, gathered in deep holes in creeks, and parts of waterway, easy picking for a 1/4 oz jig/grub.
> It wasn’t uncommon to see 5-6 boats on every deep creek bend..


Yeah, you can easily catch 40 of them in a day. Mostly drinks though.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Newman said:


> When I lived in PC the trout got pummeled during the late winter, gathered in deep holes in creeks, and parts of waterway, easy picking for a 1/4 oz jig/grub.
> It wasn’t uncommon to see 5-6 boats on every deep creek bend..


This. It was the same for the Big Bend zone when it was closed previously in February. Coastal rivers like the Aucilla, St. Marks, Econfina and others would look like I-95 at 5:30 with all the boats lined up and the fish were hammered. Hasn't been quite as bad the last couple years with milder winters and timely rain which the salt-loving trout don't care for.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

georgiadrifter said:


> Okay....I need a show of hands. How many of y’all googled “fishing guide Cami Cakes?”


 I know a few guides who fish that area, but hadn't heard of her. But I'm not on social media, either. Based on her suggestive copy and photos, it would seem she's more interested in her future modeling career and followers than hardcore fishing. Not that I'd mind sharing the boat with her for a day.


----------

